# Mexican Dwarf Orange Crayfish (CPO) babies



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

One of my pregnant CPO has babies fallen off from the her swimmerets. So, they are walking and looking for food like shrimps now 
The baby lives in a small breeding box now.

*Look at the video of CPO babies and their mother.*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

they look like yellow shrimp


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow so cool!

Congrats on the babies and the great camera work.

+1


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> they look like yellow shrimp


Your right, they are like massive 3-weeks old yellow shrimps.

There is a blue pearl shrimps shown in the first video. You can compare it body shape with baby crays.


----------

